# Toy breeds



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, i'm copying another thread lol! While I love herding breeds in theory, I love toy breeds in practice! I'd love to see some other people's toy breeds/mixes  i know we have papillons and akk on here and a couple chihuahuas!


----------



## Charles Barkley (Apr 14, 2013)

I have the best of both worlds Charles is a toy poodle and Thorne is an aussie 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

Taj, my Pomeranian <3


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Ooooh I have SO many pictures of Meeko and Sara lol well wish granted!

Pomeranian/chihuahua mixes or something like that idk lol rescues haha


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, no toy breed thread would be complete without the largest of all the toy breeds: The Pug!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lola is a Shih-Tzu/poodle mix






































Littles require snow paths in the winter.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The yappies.

Dum Dum


zsummer by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


agility by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


Q by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_1483 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_1447 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Bad Dog:


miaball by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


glasses2 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


bath4 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_1455 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


smile by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have newfound appreciation for the Mia sunglasses picture. I tried it with Lo and it was definitely a huge fail!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

LoMD13 said:


> I have newfound appreciation for the Mia sunglasses picture. I tried it with Lo and it was definitely a huge fail!


Summer kind of failed too.


glasses7 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

taquitos said:


>


I am not a small dog person usually, but dear lord do I want to steal this dog!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah Meeko is definitely my DF crush lol! Can we arrange a marriage between him and Roxie? Assuming he's into cougars... I know she likes the younger guys. lmao


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Just posting so I'll get thread updates. I love me some northern breeds, but gawd there are some freakin' adorable little dogs here!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> I am not a small dog person usually, but dear lord do I want to steal this dog!


Hahaha I wouldn't mind you taking him off my hands for a few days  LOL he can be a downright terror at times 



Kayota said:


> Yeah Meeko is definitely my DF crush lol! Can we arrange a marriage between him and Roxie? Assuming he's into cougars... I know she likes the younger guys. lmao


Lol he likes all the ladies -- young, old, small, large... he loves them all haha 

More photos for you all!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I can't NOT share pictures of my boys!

Donatello (Chi/Min Pin MIX) 6yrs old (Adopted 2008)










The day we picked up Miggy (Formerly known as: Amigo):












Miggy (Chi/Dachshund MIX) 4yrs old (Adopted 2012)










Inseparable:














































Cuddle bugs:


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

taquitos said:


>


For some reason this screams 'cover of playdog magazine' to me, haha.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey, if we're posting multiple pics, than I have clearly done my KumaBear a disservice, which must be rectified! 
































































Hah, there, done!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

No dog wears a costume quite like a pug.

That ewok is still my all time favorite dog costume.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Aaaaaah Meeko <3 Moar pictures, please!

Luna is a miniature poodle x maltese x papillon:


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

elrohwen said:


> No dog wears a costume quite like a pug.
> 
> That ewok is still my all time favorite dog costume.


LOL, I would have to agree! I love that costume too. Working on this years costume, hoping it turns out half as well!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

JD: rat terrier mix







Gizmo: min pin/Chihuahua


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Damon the Miniature Pinscher


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> Damon the Miniature Pinscher


SO HANDSOME.

I've always admired the way Min Pins looked but they always seem SO high energy and bouncy lol. How do you deal with both an Aussie and a Min Pin Damon's Mom?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Reposting from the spaniel thread cause... baby Mia. <3


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I want a baby again. She was so cute.

And young (4 year old) Summer while we're at it:










ETA: Obviously not my dog but we have to represent the more spaniely of the breed varieites.










Oh heck, here's Beau in his glory days. poor guy has gone to seed.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Ugh, Laurelin, I am so jealous of your two dogs <3 They're soooo cute. Mia is exactly the type of papillon I wanted <3 <3 <3


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

taquitos said:


> SO HANDSOME.
> 
> I've always admired the way Min Pins looked but they always seem SO high energy and bouncy lol. How do you deal with both an Aussie and a Min Pin Damon's Mom?


Thank you! I also have a boxer, Pit X Lab, and a Basenji. All 5 are high energy breeds. I have no idea how I live with them all. lol Damon runs with me and the other dogs for 2 hours a day.  Hes a fit little man.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Never saw this thread before... I've gotta include my handsome Yorkie/Silky whatever he is.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Somehow missed this thread. Love the photos!

Here's Obi, he's a JRT x:




























And here's Pixie, she's a maltese x poodle:


----------



## Pugtown (Aug 9, 2012)

My three stooges:


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Here are my girls… first up is miss Corona, 4lbs of pure Chihuahua awesome-ness


what by cover_tune, on Flickr

2335069780_cab100159d_o by cover_tune, on Flickr

corona-pig by cover_tune, on Flickr

corona-bed-july4 by cover_tune, on Flickr

IMG_0649print by cover_tune, on Flickr

n624930079_4930661_2489 by cover_tune, on Flickr

And Corona's niece, 3.5lb Aria
(maybe 10 weeks old in the first pic)

IMG_9209 by cover_tune, on Flickr

IMG_9369 by cover_tune, on Flickr

IMG_9477 by cover_tune, on Flickr

And the two girls getting some sun

IMG_9725 by cover_tune, on Flickr

I'll have to dig up their puppy pictures and subject you all to those as well, lol.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

CoverTune said:


> Here are my girls… first up is miss Corona, 4lbs of pure Chihuahua awesome-ness
> 
> 
> what by cover_tune, on Flickr
> ...


Ahhhhh they look like little babies so cuuuute.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Jmc1985 said:


> JD: rat terrier mix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freaky. I know we just spoke and figured out were pretty close to each other in Alaska, and now this. I had a Rat Terrier that just passed away in 2011, his name was Jack Daniels and I often called him JD.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Puppy pictures of the girls cuz.. well.. c'mon, puppy pictures!

Aria, around 9-10 weeks old - no shame, lol

IMG_9144 by cover_tune, on Flickr

8 weeks old

IMG_9125 by cover_tune, on Flickr

And about 4 weeks old

suzie_010 by cover_tune, on Flickr


Corona, 2 weeks old

2weeks by cover_tune, on Flickr

5 weeks old

Korona5wk-2 by cover_tune, on Flickr

And just after she came home at 7.5 weeks old

May1st2007-07 by cover_tune, on Flickr


Omg I want another puppy now!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

She's so tiny! So cute


----------



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

Our Pomeranian, Xiao Huang

As a puppy:




A bit older and after a grooming



Almost grown his fur back


My girlfriend strikes again, and he gets his hair cut


----------

